# Toby



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Toby is a real sweetie.

We are sitting here with our patio door wide open and Toby, Tyler (the devil) and Chance are all running inside then outside chasing each other and doing some very interesting moves in the process. However, puppies are not the most coordinated creatures and Toby just ran head first into one of the beams holding our patio roof up.... THUNK!!

He hit it hard enough that it make an impact (on him). He was shaking his head a bit and wondering what happened...  :web: 


(this is priceless entertainment)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What's wrong with you Toby, are you blind, or what? Love, LBB

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww, poor Toby. Jack and Jill do this when they're staring at me and trying to walk at the same time. :smstarz: They're just all so darn sweet!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor baby boy. I can't stop laughing. 

What are you deaf? Yes. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ouch! I bet that hurt! Steve, can't you control your dogs? How's the devil doing?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 21 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865403


> Ouch! I bet that hurt! *Steve, can't you control your dogs?* How's the devil doing?[/B]



Steve can't control himself, much less the dogs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Love ya Steve!!! And yes, I feel your pain, I also feel Toby's...Love LBB


----------

